# My review of Zaino Z16 Tyre Gloss



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I had my first spin with Zaino Z16 today. I'll update this as I see how well it lasts, so for now this is about first impressions.

I've been using Zymol Tyre for years which gives great results, a very natural sheen like new rubber, and excellent water resistance, but I've got fed up with it over the years for the following reasons. It comes in a spray bottle, but the spray never works. It contains oils and makes whatever applicator you use absolutely black and unusable for anything else. Plus it's incredibly messy despite being a transparent liquid - it just goes everywhere. If you're not using gloves you get oily hands and black fingernails that won't scrub for love or money. If you use gloves they get blackened and unusable for anything else. Then the stuff goes brown over weeks. I just got tired of it (boom boom).

So it's on with the Zaino! It smells like bubblegum for some unknown reason, but it pleasant, and it's a very thin pale blue milky liquid. What's in it? No idea.

I applied it with a bit of old rag. It took two coats, as the first didn't restore quite as well as I'd hoped but the surface was quite dry so that's not too bad. After the second application the tyres had a nice natural sheen very much like the Zymol. My cloth didn't end up black, and my hands were still pretty clean, and not soaked in oil. With Z16 then doing the tyres doesn't have to be the last job you do. Apparenly this stuff doesn't go brown either so I'll see how it lasts.

Overall, I'm pleased with this on first use. It's got a good few advantages over the Zymol and was cheaper too. I also used it on the plastics around by the door hinges, and they looked much fresher afterwards. The Zymol of course was strictly for tyres.

9/10 so far.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Been using this for a couple of years now, not the cheapest on the market but I love it. I use a sponge to apply


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> Been using this for a couple of years now, not the cheapest on the market but I love it. I use a sponge to apply


Same here  I also use their all in one cleaner and sealant. Its the best hard wearing stuff I have ever used but you have to apply it with a DA for best results. Doesn't take long either that way


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

I use the Z-16 as part of my details. It's great stuff. Just make sure the tyres are really clean prior to applying it, that will ensure it lasts longer.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone uses Z16 on the rubber on the B pillar that the door window buts up against? That particular piece seems to dry out quicker than any of the other surrounds, but I don't want my window getting streaked up with anything I put on it. Has anyone used Z16 here, and does it leave any residue on the door glass?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Well seven months on here's the long-term use review. Zaino Z16 lasts well. The tyres will stay looking dark for about 3 weeks or so, so you can easily keep tyres looking good by just applying every 2 weeks. The finish lasts a week easily so doing them every week really isn't worth it in my view, and dulls a little in 2 weeks so it just gives them a boost.

Applying with a scrap of cloth keeps wastage to a minimum. In 7 months I've used 1/8th of a bottle so the bottle should last me another 4 years  At £12 a bottle, it works out at less than £3 a year to keep tyres looking like new. How many other products do that? My final mark for Z16 has to be 10/10.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Told ya 8)


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I too have been using this tyre dressing for a few months and have got to agree. Excellent product. I use Meguires clear spray (cant remember the exact one) on the other car and its not as good if it gets wet. Thumbs up for Z16.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Just tried this today, very pleased, thanks for the review and recommendation.

I was admiring the wheels afterwards and as I was leaving the garage I gave the car one last admiring glance (as you do) and wondered if I could use it on the black/dark grey plastic rear valance and the plastic around the fog lights at the front - just to give them a cleaner look.

It does say it is suitable for mouldings, plastic trim, weatherstripping.

Some products have a wet look and are smeary, difficult to get a consistent shine. Not what I want.

Any one tried it on the plastics?


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Bump - hello?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Where is your pioneering spirit man? :wink: Try it and see, if it doesn't work it won't be the end of the world!

Dave


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

OK, but if it looks shit what gets it off again? :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've tried Z16 on some other parts. It works very well on softer plastics, like the cable covers in the door shuts and the rubbers at the base of the A pillar, but I don't think it would last long on the rear valance as it doesn't seem to last so long on harder plastics. If you didn't mind topping it up every couple of weeks it'd probably be ok, and because it does fade getting it off shouldn't be too difficult if you wanted to remove it.

CarLack Plastic Care would last a lot longer, but it doesn't remove easily at all as it is not water soluble. It does add a slight sheen but is otherwise pretty natural-looking. If you have any C2 kicking around, that works well on the rear valance but doesn't work well on paint or other plastics on the car as it is susceptible to producing water marks that are hard to shift. It lasts very well on the valance though and gives a very natural finish. It doesn't show water marks there either.


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

i was gonna buy some of this z16 to or either the chemical guys new look trim gel then i thought ive got somuch different wheel products layin about in the garage do i need another lol, i just stick with meguiars high gloss tyre gel i find that good
nick.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks ScoobyTT, great advice as usual.
I'll give it a try after my next wash.

Later...
Looks great on rear valance plastic, has a smooth satin look. Makes it slightly darker. Nice. Also fog light grills look good and clean.
A bit smeary on window trims (different type of plastic).
Love the way it repels water on tyres but could do with a slightly darker effect on them.


----------

